# Every wise owl begins as a ninny



## Smouse

I used Google translate and the result for: "*Every wise owl begins as a ninny*" was "*Fiecare bufniță înțelept începe ca un strolea*"
A Romanian girlfriend said "Strolea" is not correct but she did not know which word to use instead.
Who can help me?


----------



## naicul

*Fiecare bufniță înțeleaptă este la început nătăfleaţă.*


----------



## Smouse

tusen takk!


----------



## naicul

Bare hyggelig.


----------



## farscape

Kindly please stay on topic and use only the language of the OP (Original Post).

farscape - moderator


----------

